# Hyper V: No UEFI-compatible file system was found



## Andrew Pennebaker (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm trying to setup FreeBSD using Windows Hyper V, but the .vhd published for FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE strangely is not able to be booted by Hyper V.

https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/VM-IMAGES/11.1-RELEASE/amd64/Latest/

Screenshots:

Upon creation from the .vhd, Hyper V displays the VM as off.







I select Start and wait for PXE network boot to timeout in about 30 seconds. Waiting is painful, as I just want to boot from disk.






Once PXE netboot times out, Hyper V observes that "No EUFI-compatible file system was found."






I'm not sure if this is the expected behavior (maybe I should connect a virtual disc drive to installation ISO?) or if the .vhd does provide a pre-built FreeBSD image, but with a file system and/or partition manager not supported by Hyper V. I've installed VM's from ISO's before, but I'm not really sure what .vhd files do to assist in the process, so I'll try virtually inserting the FreeBSD installation ISO and see where that takes me.


----------



## Andrew Pennebaker (Oct 3, 2017)

Update: I added a virtual disc drive and installed FreeBSD in Hyper V, yay!

Now, I'm not sure exactly how to fix up networking with FreeBSD in Hyper V. ping google.com is failing (?) I might try some of the suggestions from Kylie's Microsoft blog:

https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/kylie/2014/12/25/running-freebsd-on-hyper-v/


----------



## Andrew Pennebaker (Oct 3, 2017)

Managed to fix up networking in Hyper V by creating a virtual switch with my host WiFi card.

Detailed instructions posted on Gist: https://gist.github.com/mcandre/fb76e7468701eb3fb25f4863aee156ca


----------

